# Housing location



## okiron (Jun 30, 2010)

How far apart does everyone (who house their mice indoors) keep their mice from their snakes (if you own them)? Opposite sides of the room? Rooms next to each other? Opposite sides of the house?

I'll be getting my first mice (1 male, 2 females) tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out where I should put them. I don't want to overly stress out the mice nor have snakes constantly in feeding mode.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't own a snake, but I have been babysitting one (a bright orange corn snake) since July.

The woman whose snake I am babysitting kept her mice and snake in the same room, within feet of each other. Her mice never seemed to have any problems...


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

My snake is about 6 feet from my mice. I haven't noticed any stress or issues keeping them that close.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 3 foot savannah monitor in my mouse room. :lol: 
The mice aren't bothered by her, but she does get excited when she sees the mice. :roll:


----------



## okiron (Jun 30, 2010)

Lol well that's good to know.

Well so far they're getting accustomed to their environment just fine. Though my 20 month old has decided that they are his mice, not mine.


----------

